# Pin to drive got me in big trouble



## Gottfried Webster (Apr 1, 2018)

So I’m a very excited uncle with a new toy Tesla. Now I’ve had pin to drive activated since the day I got my car.
Last weekend my sister came to visit with her kids. So they have been finding any excuse to come with me in the car and play the games. So I removed pin to drive while at home so they could have fun while we watched on. One night I forgot to turn pin to dive back on and left my phone unlocked on the charger in my kitchen. BIG BIG MISTAKE!

My sister woke up to go to toilet during the night only to pass my spare bedroom with no kids in it. After doing a quick lap of the house & no kids I woke up to her in a panic! (Can’t blame her)

only way into my garage is through the roller door, suddenly we here the door moving & race outside.

My car is outside & moving.
Yep! They summoned it out to play games as they were worried I’d go off if they damaged the doors. Yes I’m a bit OCD (ok a lot then)
boy did I cop an earful.
Please please remember to keep pin to drive on & your phone locked. 10 & 12 year old ant as dumb as we think. It’s us who are dumb for thinking they are.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

OMG!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Think of it this way: You now have a generation following you who is completely comfortable with summonable, self driving Tesla EV's.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So “ ‘Lack of’ Pin to drive” got you in big trouble. Fixed that for you.

For anyone else that lets someone play a game or sit in your car and you are worried they might put it in drive while you are playing and or demonstrating you can always plug the charging cable in to the car. This will prevent the car from moving or being driven. The UMC doesn’t even have to be plugged in to an outlet, just plug it in to the charge port on the car. 

In some cases the person or kids in this case may have seen you or be smart enough to unplug the cable but at least while it is plugged in the car will not move.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

or just have a pin on your phone maybe


----------



## Gottfried Webster (Apr 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> So " 'Lack of' Pin to drive" got you in big trouble. Fixed that for you.
> 
> For anyone else that lets someone play a game or sit in your car and you are worried they might put it in drive while you are playing and or demonstrating you can always plug the charging cable in to the car. This will prevent the car from moving or being driven. The UMC doesn't even have to be plugged in to an outlet, just plug it in to the charge port on the car.
> 
> In some cases the person or kids in this case may have seen you or be smart enough to unplug the cable but at least while it is plugged in the car will not move.





MelindaV said:


> or just have a pin on your phone maybe


omg I totally forgot about the charge cable. That will work. Good thinking 99


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Also of note - speaking as a 911 operator...phones are not good toys. A locked phone can usually only 'show sos info' and 'dial 911/sos'. Kids in this predicament not knowing better often do the latter. It genuinely makes up 10-50% of emergency calls depending on time of day. 

Same applies to 'my phone happens to be my car key'.


----------

